# Amps Needed For A/c



## TeamHeidemann (Jul 22, 2005)

We have an 03 29BHS what amperage is the trailer wired for??? How many amps will our generator need to produce to make the carrier air v work??? Thanks for your help


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I cannot answer you but there have been great discussions on generators in the last weeks. It should not be to hard to locate.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

The 2004 28BHS is wired for 30 amps incoming power, using 10/2 wire.

Cooling 1 Tested under the following conditions: A.R.I. Standard Conditioning
80Â°F. DB/67Â°F. WB Indoor, 95Â°F, DB Outdoor at 115 VAC.

Cooling 2 Tested under the following conditions: A.R.I. Standard Conditioning
95Â°F. DB/71Â°F WB Indoor, 118Â°, DB Outdoor at 103 VAC.

Heating 3 Tested under the following conditions: 47Â°F Outdoor Temperature.
Specifications are subject to change without notice.

Please visit us at our website at www.airv.com

SPECIFICATIONS

NOMINAL BTU COOLING
CAPACITY: 13,500

ELECTRICAL RATING: 115V,
60 CYCLES, 1 PHASE

LOCKED ROTOR COOLING
AMPS: 64.5

APPROX. FULL-LOAD
AMPS/COOLING: 13.5

RUNNING WATTS/
COOLING 1: 1,450

RUNNING WATTS/
COOLING 2: 1,820

RUNNING WATTS/
HEATING 3: 1,800

EVAPORATOR AIR DELIVERY
CFM (HIGH SPEED): 380

Locked Rotor AMPS are given for across the line starting. Starting AMPS are .33 times Locked Rotor AMPS when starting on Wye Start - Delta Run.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

APPROX. FULL-LOAD
AMPS/COOLING: 13.5

So it looks like the amps required under full load is 13.5 ... that is opretty close to what the Carier guy told me when I asked him he told me that my generator needed to be able to produce at leeast 20 amps becuase of the "spike" that the copmpressor causes when it kicks on goes as high as 20 amps momentarily...


----------



## TeamHeidemann (Jul 22, 2005)

AH HAAAA it's those darn peak amps that were getting us!!!! I have been looking on line and noticed there is a converter that you can use to make the 2 15 amp plugs on the generator create 30 amps? Does this make sense, will that work? I am so glad I found this web-site action thank you so much for all of the advise thus far sunny


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

TeamHeidemann - can you send link to what you are looking at -- I have never heard of that being possible (15 + 15 = 30 from the same) unless you were combining TWO seperate generators...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TeamHeidemann said:


> AH HAAAA it's those darn peak amps that were getting us!!!! I have been looking on line and noticed there is a converter that you can use to make the 2 15 amp plugs on the generator create 30 amps? Does this make sense, will that work? I am so glad I found this web-site action thank you so much for all of the advise thus far sunny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is referring I think to a thread on the Dark side, to a generator that was wired with two sets of windings to give two circuits at 15 amps each. The rewire is designed to change the windings from 2x15 to 1x30. This is not a typical generator design and the instructions to do this are specific to that one generator.


----------



## TeamHeidemann (Jul 22, 2005)

This was found at www.rvsurplassalvage.com I was unable to paste the picture below but basically it is a box that plugs into the two outlets and makes one "RV" outlet. Since we are both electronically-illiterate does that basically follow the logic that 2-15Amp outlets combined=1 30 amp outlet????

Power Maximizer 30-15 Adaptor
View main image

Price: $10.00 
SKU: 220500

Put an end to adaptor burn-out forever!
Positive connection, double the contact area, Heat resistant, space age, high impact plastic.

Limited Lifetime Warranty.
here is the exact link
https://www.rvsurplussalvage.com/catalog/di...product_id=1340
is this too good to be true??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TeamHeidemann said:


> This was found at www.rvsurplassalvage.com I was unable to paste the picture below but basically it is a box that plugs into the two outlets and makes one "RV" outlet. Since we are both electronically-illiterate does that basically follow the logic that 2-15Amp outlets combined=1 30 amp outlet????
> 
> Power Maximizer 30-15 Adaptor
> View main image
> ...


NO. All it means is you can plug in your 30 amp RV plug.

Most generators have the standard outlets wired for 15 or 20 amp and both outlets tend to be on the same circuit. The only way this plug would help if it were connected to an outlet that had two separate feeds from the same phase. On a generator you would still be limited to the output of that winding. So what generator are you connecting to and we can tell you if it will help or just be a waste of $10 plus shipping.


----------



## TeamHeidemann (Jul 22, 2005)

we have a coleman powermate 5000 extended run... here are som specs I found on line....

â€¢ Reliable electronic ignition for easier starts
â€¢ Control panel with two 120 volt outlets, one 120/240 volt twistlock outlet, and circuit breaker protection
â€¢ Cast iron sleeve on engine provides extra protection
â€¢ Accepts wheel and handle kit for maximum portability

U.S. MODEL NO. PMA525302 
CANADIAN MODEL NO. PC0525302.03 
MEXICAN MODEL NO. MPMA525302 
MAX WATTS 6250 
RUN WATTS 5000 
VOLTAGE 120 / 240 
FREQUENCY 60 Hertz 
ENGINE 10-HP Tecumseh 
FUEL TANK 5 Gallons 
RUN TIME @ 50% LOAD 6 Hours 
PORTABILITY KIT Accessory 
SPARK ARRESTOR PA0659342

ELECTRIC START No 
IDLE CONTROL No 
AUTO VOLTAGE REGULATION No 
LOW OIL ALERT Yes 
WEIGHT 147 lbs. 
LIMITED WARRANTY 1 Year

As far as outlets it has 1- normal looking outlet (NEMA# 5-15R Duplex 15Amp 1-120 VAC) and 1- Twist lock 4 prong outlet (NEMA# L14-20R 20 Amp 1-120/240 VAC)

Gould we just get a plug to go in the twist lock outlet or is the voltage rating too high??

Ok so I probably should have paid more attention in ekectronics calss in High School...but it was more fun buring stuff with the soldering iron


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes you can get or make an adapter to go into the twist lock but be careful that it is wired only for 120 volts but you will still only have 20 amp's to use.. As far as the other plug in adapter and the twist lock you are limited to the size of the breaker. If you plug in with the adapter and have two 15 amp breakers you still get 15 x 2 not 30 amps output because when you load up the circuit it will trip one or both of the breakers. You only have one generator with an output of 20 amps max. you can not make it double it's output by connectting two outlets togethere.The adapter that honda uses, the one to connects two honda's togethere, uses two generator both suppling 15 amps which go to a new 30 amp breaker and Rv plug, this will supply 30 amps because of the two devices supplying two circuits both at 15 amps. Seems to me this is the only way it could work. Kirk


----------



## TeamHeidemann (Jul 22, 2005)

Thank you for all of your help....We have finally solved the problem. DH's friend needs a generator...so we sold him ours and bought a new one. Now we have a Honda eu3000 it is insanely quiet and so much more portable. Thank you for the advice, it is nice to know there is a place to ask questions. Thanks ag







ain


----------

